# Think Condos are Small In Canada?



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw this video a few days ago and was amazed with the ingenuity of the designer. He's managed to take a very small space and make it seem large and multifunctional.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg9qnWg9kak


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

Xoron said:


> I saw this video a few days ago and was amazed with the ingenuity of the designer. He's managed to take a very small space and make it seem large and multifunctional.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg9qnWg9kak


Awesome!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

My Son has been a full time Resident of China for almost thirteen years and is now in the process of getting a Visa so He may move to HK and run the business from there.

I watch the video and just shake my head, why he loves it there and why He stays, I sure don't understand?

Dean's honours List, could have gone to Law School, had a job with IBM, but He stays.

HK has several small Islands, mainly fishing villages, He stays with other Ex Pats, Brits, Aussies, Canadians, something about the place that appeals to them, besides zillions of attractive ladies

The youtube video will come in handy for our second son whose TO condo will probably be that size, but its' only $300k.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

looks like hongcouver to me...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

How about those drawers for sleeping in Tokyo?


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

great video. I had a hammock in university it was great as shown on the video because it can easily be lifted away. Hammocks are also surprising comfortable and can accommodation two or more people. We did have to screw in large set screws into the door frames, that being the main problem is how to hand a hammock in a house. But it was great for parties.

The biggest problem i can see with a small space is noise from other apartments or smells. I wonder if in Hong kong the condo walls are thicker?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

kcowan said:


> How about those drawers for sleeping in Tokyo?


You reminded me of the Seinfeld episode....


----------

